# Have You Seen This Barn?



## SF&UP RR (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello everyone! I've been trying to find a laser-cut wood kit of a barn, but to no avail. It would help if I knew who makes or made it, but the only three things I know about it is that it is a generic two story American wooden barn circa the turn of the Twentieth Century to the 50s or 60s, Model Railroader Magazine used one on their 2015 "Red Oak" project layout, and it would fit perfectly on part of an upcoming layout of mine.

If anyone can tell me who made the kit or give me some links to the company's website, that would be great. And if anyone has built this kit and can tell me what they thought of the build, instructions, etc., that would also be great.

In the meantime, happy railroading!
SF&UP

P.S. - I'm pretty sure that the section of the project layout articles in the magazine issues that it appeared in was April 2015.


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

Search Google for "LASERkit by American Model Builders" - it is available online. I haven't built one and I don't know anything about it, but eventually I think I am in the market for a barn kit also.


----------



## SF&UP RR (Aug 5, 2015)

Yep, that's it! Thanks a ton for sending me in the right direction. I won't be buying it for a while (unless I find it at a train show, fingers crossed), but now I know where to find it without scouring the web.

Still, if anyone can give a short review on this kit it would be much appreciated.


----------



## spookshow (Jun 5, 2015)

It's a pretty typical AMB kit - nice looking, straightforward assembly, good fit on all the parts, etc. The "one row at a time" paper shingles can get to be a bit tedious, but other than that it's pretty painless. 

The prototype that I was replicating didn't have a little cupola thingy up on top like the kit does (actually, I've never seen a barn in the midwest that did). So, I left that off and made some vents instead -










AMB also makes a silo kit that's a nice companion piece -










Cheers,
-Mark


----------

